# Executable Java-Application erstellen



## Thovan (4. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

ist es möglich (und falls ja wie) eine Java-Apllication (die evtl. noch als *.jar-File vorliegt) zu einer direct ausführbaren Executable zu "kompilieren"?


----------



## hupfdule (4. Jan 2007)

Lies die FAQ des Forums.


----------



## The_S (4. Jan 2007)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------

